# Water hammer arrestors



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I got dinged today by an inspector. He said I need to have water hammer arrestors on my laundry box. 
Trouble is, he said it to my contractor so i don't specifically know what he said. Anyway, I was wondering- in you guys opinions, do you think I can just put on the arrestors that screw on to the laundry bibs? Or do you think they probably want a soldered in-line one. 
Can I plumb those in the wall if they are the threadedtype? 
Don't they have to be exposed?
Do they have to be installed in a certain position relative to the laundry box?
I know that they sell boxes with arrestors built in but I don't want to reinstall a box 

Thanks guys


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> Anyway, I was wondering- in you guys opinions, do you think I can just put on the arrestors that screw on to the laundry bibs?


Those would be acceptable in my neck of the woods.



> Or do you think they probably want a soldered in-line one.


 The code I use (UPC) doesn't allow shock arrestors to be concealed.



> Can I plumb those in the wall if they are the threadedtype?


 As long as your code doesn't have an issue with accessibility. . . .

Personally, at this point, I'd opt for the ones that thread onto the bibbs.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Perfect, thanks
I didn't think they could be concealed either, but wasn't sure.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If they are going in at the laundry, the only option seems to use the ones that add on to the valves. Anything else would be concealed.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

If you used this :









Instead of this: 








You can use this:


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

That's exactly what I put on, thanks bro


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I was under the impression that arrestors were used  to stop poorly strapped water lines from banging around, when water is used by specific fixtures. 
But these lines are strapped well...and it's pex, which I figured kindof helps eliminate a water hammer issue being that it's flexible. I may be wrong though


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

they are required on all fixtures with fast closing valve such as dishwashers and washing machines and ice makers. the solenoid valves shut fast and create a shock wave that could damage some part of the system.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

What state is requiring these, and is this reflective of high water pressure zones? 


I've never seen the necessity of these in an application where the water pressure was normal in a home and everything in good function.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Virginia requires them....Pressure doesn't seem to be a factor.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

It is in the IPC. I know what you mean about the pressure. The higher pressure will give you a noticeable hammer.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> It is in the IPC. I know what you mean about the pressure. The higher pressure will give you a noticeable hammer.


I have high blood pressure... Alas, noone seems to notice my hammer...

:jester:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber Jim said:


> they are required on all fixtures with fast closing valve such as dishwashers and washing machines and ice makers. the solenoid valves shut fast and create a shock wave that could damage some part of the system.


 They are required under the UPC for the same reasons.

I also use the Sioux Chief Mini-Rester's under vanities to pick up the shock from WC ballcocks slamming shut. The nice thing about this particular model is that it fits onto the 3/8" outlet of angle stops.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I have high blood pressure... Alas, noone seems to notice my hammer...


 That's 'cause they can't see it through the haze of your cigarette smoke.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> That's 'cause they can't see it through the haze of your cigarette smoke.


He's Canadian thats not cigarette smoke. :no:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> He's Canadian thats not cigarette smoke. :no:


 That reminds me, my stash of BC Bud and codeine laced Tylenol is getting a little low.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> That reminds me, my stash of BC Bud and codeine laced Tylenol is getting a little low.


Codeine... Pfft... I eat 10 times stronger for breakfast... But I don't really smoke dope anymore. Not for any real reason I guess, just kind of lost the appeal.

Don't get me wrong, if I'm at a party and my uncle passes me a lit root, I'll occasionally indulge... Maybe 2 or 3 times a year.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Codeine... Pfft... I eat 10 times stronger for breakfast... But I don't really smoke dope anymore. Not for any real reason I guess, just kind of lost the appeal.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if I'm at a party and my uncle passes me a lit root, I'll occasionally indulge... Maybe 2 or 3 times a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 About the only time I spark up these days is before, during and after I play a gig -- I play and sing better and my back doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

http://m.io9.com//5788512/the-scientific-breakthrough-that-will-turn-cannabis-into-the-new-aspirin did you guys see this


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> http://m.io9.com//5788512/the-scientific-breakthrough-that-will-turn-cannabis-into-the-new-aspirin did you guys see this


Buzzkill!!!!

Way to harsh my mellow, D00d.:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Buzzkill!!!!
> 
> Way to harsh my mellow, D00d.:laughing:


Didn't realize you were playing a gig


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

In SC we have to use the arrestors on any quick closing valve, but they can be concealed in the wall. Good pressure here on average is 65lbs.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

This is here in Florida.

*604.9 Water hammer.* The flow velocity of the water distribution system shall be controlled to reduce the possibility of water hammer. A water-hammer arrestor shall be installed where quick-closing valves are utilized. Water-hammer arrestors shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer's specifications. Water-hammer arrestors shall conform to ASSE 1010. 


DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> What state is requiring these, and is this reflective of high water pressure zones?
> 
> 
> I've never seen the necessity of these in an application where the water pressure was normal in a home and everything in good function.


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well done Plumber Jim


----------

